# Typical FX trading hours



## telstrareg (5 May 2007)

FX is supposedly 24 hours, however it seems to be offline on weekends. I'm running a couple of demo platforms and all FX seemed to cease trading 7am Sydney time this morning (sat 5-5-07).

Anyone know of particular opening and closing times typical to most market makers? Also short of visually scanning intraday charts is there any way of finding out when liquidity is good? There seem to be some very active times where volatility is higher, and times when the market trades, but is basically range bound and dead.


----------



## Kauri (5 May 2007)

telstrareg said:


> FX is supposedly 24 hours, however it seems to be offline on weekends. I'm running a couple of demo platforms and all FX seemed to cease trading 7am Sydney time this morning (sat 5-5-07).
> 
> Anyone know of particular opening and closing times typical to most market makers? Also short of visually scanning intraday charts is there any way of finding out when liquidity is good? There seem to be some very active times where volatility is higher, and times when the market trades, but is basically range bound and dead.




  Hi Telstra,
               For trading hours, busiest times etc try here, about 5 pages on times.. (times are U.S)..  http://www.babypips.com/school/market_hours.html 

    Quite a lot of other general info on FX on the left hand side links as well.
  Cheers.. Kauri


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 February 2008)

telstrareg said:


> Anyone know of particular opening and closing times typical to most market makers? Also short of visually scanning intraday charts is there any way of finding out when liquidity is good? There seem to be some very active times where volatility is higher, and times when the market trades, but is basically range bound and dead.




This site here gives you real time and market open/close times.The times are for Stock,Foreign Exchange and Futures.This is the beta version with a snapshot.

http://www.beta.worldmarkethours.com/Stock/index.htm


----------



## tayser (24 February 2008)

Click the FX link on that site and look at the Australian session:

MON Opens: MON FEB 25, 10:00 am 
and Closes: MON FEB 25, 4:00 pm 

They're the ASX market hours, not the FX hours!

Either their info is incorrect or their timezone recognition of your local PC is up shizzle creek (their info is most definitely incorrect if they're not recognising AEDT (for me at least)).


----------



## prawn_86 (24 February 2008)

http://www.forexmarkethours.com/

Simple and effective. Graph shows you the overlap of different sessions, and allows you to change the time to your current location


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 February 2008)

tayser said:


> Click the FX link on that site and look at the Australian session:
> 
> MON Opens: MON FEB 25, 10:00 am
> and Closes: MON FEB 25, 4:00 pm
> ...




Yes it appears the markets below World Wide Forex Market are stock exchange times.Is the World Wide Forex Market time correct start??


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 February 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> http://www.forexmarkethours.com/
> 
> Simple and effective. Graph shows you the overlap of different sessions, and allows you to change the time to your current location





Thanks prawn, so Sydney opens first tomorrow morning followed by Tokyo 2 hours later then London then New York.Got it.Might disegard my post, prawns site is better. 

Looks like the London/New York overlap might be worth a look for volume trades.


----------



## tayser (25 February 2008)

6pm AEDT is when Banks in continental Europe (so this is when the likes of BNP Paribas, Credit Agricole, Santander, ABN Amro, ING, Deutsche Bank, Dresdener Bank etc all join your ECN broker's liquidity pool and traders from those banks start trading) start firing up - anytime after that is invariably the best time to trade - especially one hour later when London banks are alive (the locals: Barclays, RBS, HBOS, HSBC, Lloyds the Yank banks with large presences in London: Bank of America, Morgan Stanley, Goldman Sachs and pretty much nearly everyone - including branches of central banks including our own! - as London is FX HQ).


----------

